# Funks Mixtapes Promos



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

ok...so there was a closed drama filled thread earlier...so i decided to try again...to avoid offending music sale elitists and to keep RIU from catching any heat whatsoever i'll refrain from giving links to retail CDs...meaning that this thread will consist of free downloads of promo mixtapes, instrumentals and unreleased material (meaning its given away at different sites by the artists and labels)...basically for the hip hop head stoners on here i'll be cutting the work out of having to hit up TSS & NH (if you want to check out videos, dope articles, and nice interviews please feel free to check out TSS & NH...dont wanna her whining of spamming so hit me up via pm if you know what TSS & NH are)

*I RESPECTFULLY ASK THAT YOU PLEASE KEEP THIS DRAMA FREE AND TAKE ALL DISCREPANCIES UP WITH ME THROUGH PM*

lets get it going again...

off the upcoming _3D Mixtape_





Shaun Boothe feat. Amanda Diva - Music Man
SB is decent...this beat goes hard..pause...not really felling Amanda Diva but she can still get it

new artist from Orange County, CA named Kali being cosigned by Statik Selektah & Termanology...expect an album in 09 called _Showoff/West St._

this beat is crazy and this is nice intro for Kali





Kali - Cali Kali (produced by Statik Selektah)

for you east coasters...some new Big Noyd feat. Big Twins off the upcoming _Street Kings Mixtape_

Big Noyd feat. Big Twins - Love It Or Not
not feeling this track but im not one to discriminate against an artist

EDIT: some links last forever...some expire quickly...get them while you can


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

ok...some of you may have been seeing the hype over this young new artist hailing from Harlem Charles Hamilton whose being cosigned by DJ Skee, Kanye West, Swizz Beats, DJ Green Lantern, Pharrell Williams, Joe Budden, Royce Da 5'9, Crooked I, Statik Selektah...and basically almost everyone else in Rap/Hip Hop...recently he's been catching flack for engaging in a retarded beef with Soljah Boy....dont ask me about his obsession with Sonic The Hedgehog or the color pink

for those who arent unfamiliar with the young emcee...he has a dedicated work ethic which he showed by releasing a mixtape every two weeks for the last 4 months culminating in _The Pink Lava Lamp_ which was recorded before all the mixtapes and used as his demo to get the eye of the industry...some were nice, some were called classics, and some were straight bricks but nonetheless here they are in their entirety...this is _The Hamiltonization Process..._ in chronological order...






Charles Hamilton & DJ Skee Present: Death Of The Mixtape Rapper






Charles Hamilton & DJ Skee Present: And Then They Played Dilla






Charles Hamilton, Demevolist Music Group & DJ Skee Present: Staff Development






Charles Hamilton & DJ Skee Present: It's Charles Hamilton






Charles Hamilton & DJ Skee Present: The L Word






Charles Hamiton & DJ Skee Present: Sonic The Hamilton






Charles Hamilton & DJ Skee Present: Intervention






Charles Hamilton - The Pink Lava Lamp

hope you all enjoy...


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

Colin Munroe is a new canadian singer making a lot of noise right now...he just release his first mixtape titled _Colin Munroe Is The Unsung Hero_...he's been getting a lot of production from Black Milk and this mixtape combines pop, jazz, funk, soul, and hip hop...i suggest you dont sleep on this one...












Colin Munroe - Colin Munroe Is The Unsung Hero


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

for the old school heads...unbeknownst to me MC Lyte formed a new group last year called _Almost September_...here's their new release called _"16 17 18"_ feat. KRS-one & Al Be Back off an upcoming untitled mixtape in 09...ive also included their promo EP...KRS & Lyte go in on this...







Almost Famous feat. KRS-One & Al Be Back - 16 17 18

Almost September - Almost Famous EP


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

here's a new offering from _Idle Warship_ (Talib Kweli, Res & Graph Nobel) called _Steady_ off their upcoming mixtape:

Idle Warship - Steady


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

Jamie Foxx - Intuition Bonus Tracks

15) Love Brings Change (Produced By Jim Jonsin)
16) Cover Girl (feat. Lil Kim)(Produced By Trackmasters)
17) Swag (feat. Rick Ross)(Produced By Bigg D)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

this cat _Wordsmith_ has been getting some buzz...here's a track off his upcoming mixtape titled _The 2008 Resolution & Re-Cap_

Wordsmith - The Ghost In My Dreams (produced by Guilty J)

enjoy...


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

for the west coast underground hip hop fans...here's some new G&E (The Grouch & Eligh of _The Living Legends_) called _Say G&E_

G&E - Say G&E


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

new Asher Roth sampling _Reading Rainbow_

Asher Roth - The Reading Remix (produced by J. Brookinz)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

some more westcoast underground with:

Carter - Outta Space

off dubFrequencys _Creme De La Creme Mixtape_


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 18, 2008)

new Fashawn off his upcoming _Higher Learning Mixtape_...produced by Exile:

Fashawn - Freedom (produced by Exile)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

Freeway continues with his "Month Of Madness" dropping a track a day the entire month...here's number 19 of the installment...called Rap Spitters produced by Don Cannon

Freeway - Rap Spitters (produced by Don Cannon)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

some new Mikkey Halsted shitting on your beliefs (shout to NH)

Mikkey Halsted - No Christmas


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

new Stat Quo off his upcoming _QuoCity Mixtape_:

Stat Quo - In California


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

here's a Green Lantern Remix of Wafeek's _The Hollows_ off his _The Aristocrats Mixtape_

this version has one of Chicago's best up and comers, Wattson, on it...enjoy

Wafeek feat. Wattson - The Hollows Remix


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

Mas Musica:

New Lord Finesse produced by DJ Premier off Finesse's Remix project in 2010

Lord Finesse - Keep The Crowd Listening Remix (Produced By DJ Premier)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

some new Jay Electronica:

Jay Electronica - Swagger Jackson's Revenge


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

not really my type a shit but who am i to stop its delivery:

Ron Browz feat. N.O.R.E. - Jumping Out The Window Remix


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

Heres the first joint off Terms upcoming mixtape _If Heaven Was A Mile Away (A Tribute To J Dilla)_ dropping on 1/1..this is over J.Dillas - _"Let The Dolla Circulate_

Termanology - Circulate (100 Bars)


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

new mixtape from Marsha Ambrosius of Floetry titled _Yours Truly_

01. Intro
02. Sunshine (feat. Little Brother)
03. Dat Shit (feat. Busta Rhymes)
04. R.I.P. (Its Over)
05. Murdah (feat. The Game)
06. Forget About You
07. Get You Right
08. Impossible
09. Cloud 9
10. I Lost You
11. Interlude (Some Type Of Way)
12. Co-Star
13. StartFinish
14. Take Care






Marsha Ambrosius - Yours Truly


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

Naledge of Kidz In The Hall drops a REAL freestyle off the top..

Naledge - Vito Freestyle


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 19, 2008)

here's a gem from Common...unreleased in the US..UK import...enjoy






Intro
Breaker 19 (Beatnuts Remix)
Soul By The Pound (Thump Mix)
Can-I-Bust (feat. Ynot)
Resurrection (Extra P Remix)
Resurrection (Large Pro Remix)
The Bitch In Yoo (Original Demo Mix - Previously Unreleased)
(Lately) Been Thinking (feat. Sean Lett)
Reminding Me (Of Sef) (The Roots Remix)
All Night Long (Brand New Heavies Remix)
1-9-9-9 (feat. Sadat X)
Like They Used To Say
Car Horn
The Light (Remix For U) (feat. Eryka Badu)
Tekzilla
Geto Heaven (The Sound Of Illadelphia Remix Extended Version) (feat. Macy Gray)
Come Close (Remix) (feat. Eryka Badu, Pharrell Williams & Q-Tip)
The Corner (Remix) (feat. Scarface & Mos Def)

Common - Cool, Common, Collected


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 20, 2008)

New Joell Ortiz feat. Joe Budden called _Move On_, off Joell Ortiz's upcoming _The Free Agent Mixtape_

Joell Ortiz feat. Joe Budden - Move On

THIS TRACK IS FUCKING CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 20, 2008)

Day 20 of Freeway's "Month Of Madness" titled _Diesel_

Freeway - Diesel


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 20, 2008)

not really my type of shit but...

Gorilla Zoe feat. Lil Wayne - Lost


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 20, 2008)

how many remixes are they gonna drop of this track...this is the 3rd remix...and it features Ron Browz, Juelz Santana, Jim Jones & Jadakiss (my only reason for downloading this)

Busta Rhymes feat. Ron Browz, Juelz Santana, Jim Jones & Jadakiss


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 21, 2008)

Day 21 of Freeway's "Month Of Madness" titled Long Money:

Freeway - Long Money


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 21, 2008)

new Swizz Beatz produced by Cookin Soul

Swizz Beatz - Showtime


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 21, 2008)

Boyz In The Hood OST

Sex Fiends - Lets Get Buck Naked

Eazy E - Eazy Duz It


----------



## dannyking (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.mpiii.com

Free DJ mixes, All legal. Origionally podcasts or live radio shows. Fantastic site.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks danny...


----------



## dannyking (Dec 21, 2008)

No problem. Great site. Works on a points system. I use it all the time.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 22, 2008)

Mikkey Halsted - La La (produced by No I.D.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 22, 2008)

Strictly Business OST

Waiting To Exhale OST

New Jersey Drive OST

Scarface - The Best Of Scarface


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 22, 2008)

Strictly Business OST

Waiting To Exhale OST

New Jersey Drive OST

Scarface - The Best Of Scarface


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 30, 2008)

another one from Termanology off his tribute to J.Dilla titled _If Heaven Was A Mile Away_...features a who's who of right now...

Termanology feat. Sheek Louch, Joell Ortiz, Bun B, Saigon & Freeway - Say It


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 30, 2008)

Day 30 of Freeway's Month Of Madness (one new song recorded a day...i got em all if you want the days leading up to today)...this ones produced by Cardiak

Freeway - Back For More


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 6, 2009)

some new 50...meh

50 Cent - I Get It In


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 6, 2009)

new Flo-Rida...meh

Flo-Rida - Round & Round


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 6, 2009)

3rd version of this track and it is supposed to be the final version...featuring 50 cent & Dr. Dre

Eminem feat. 50 Cent & Dr. Dre - Crack A Bottle


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 6, 2009)

new Freeway over T.I.'s "Im Illy" beat

Freeway - Im Philly


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 6, 2009)

new bay shit:

Mistah F.A.B. feat. Clyde Carson - Im So Fly


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 6, 2009)

and another fresh one from B-Real...Smoke N Mirrors is lookin to be good

B-Real feat. Damian Marley - Fire


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 10, 2009)

new weezy with skateboard p

Lil Wayne feat. Pharrell - Yes


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 10, 2009)

for all my DC peeps...some Wale...actually, every Wale tape in existence...shout to TSS

Wale - The Beast Of The Beltway

Wale - Paint A Picture

Wale - 100 Miles & Running

Wale - Hate Is The New Love

Wale - Mixtape About Nothing Part 1

Wale - Mixtape About Nothing Part 2


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 10, 2009)

new Young Chris from The Roc feat. Wale

Young Chris feat. Wale - Searching


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 15, 2009)

some more new Philly shit:

Freeway - Next Up


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 15, 2009)

this one leaked a couple weeks back...here is the Dr. Dre approved final mix

50 Cent - I Get It In


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 15, 2009)

THROWBACK THURSDAY!!!

back from 2006...little southern flavor

DJ Drama - Gangsta Grillz Vol. 6 Hosted by Killer Mike


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 16, 2009)

R.I.P. Pimp C...unreleased shit from the boys down in PA

UGK - The Game Been Good To Me


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 19, 2009)

i think we use the same site... thers been some good shit come out lately


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 19, 2009)

i use TSS and NR


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 20, 2009)

guess not.. i use hiphopearly and rap-musiq


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 20, 2009)

everything on those two sites starts out at TSS and NH...

thesmokingsection.net
nahright.com


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 20, 2009)

huh... who knew.

thanks yah sir


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 22, 2009)

*NEW SLAUGHTERHOUSE!!!* (Joe Buddens, Royce Da 5'9, Joell Ortiz & Crooked I)...remixing Joell Ortiz's Move On

Slaughterhouse - Move On


----------



## Rodriguez (Jan 22, 2009)

lol! that nas-esque cover made me laugh. that dude really love sonic huh.


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah...its an obsession...i dont get it but he can spit the majority of the time...haha


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 22, 2009)

New Royce...produced by K.I.D.D. (Keeping It Detroit Daily)

K.I.D.D. feat. Royce Da 5'9" - Six Ten Shoota


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 22, 2009)

some more from the hardest work man in Hip Hop...

Freeway - Huster's Life


----------

